# HELP :) Carb / sodium / water manipulation in last week



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning guys.

Like most people in finding lots of contradicting info on the best ways to go about carb depletion / loading and water loading / depletion etc.

Basically my show is on the Sunday. So I was going to start the carb depletion on the Sunday before. 45 mins cardio everyday with light pump up weight sessions. Up sodium and water (sprinkle salt on every meal etc)

The plan

Dandelion 1g a day every day throughout.

Sunday - Very low carbs + 8l water, plenty of salt.

Monday

Shoulders/triceps + 45 mins cardio - Very low carbs, plenty of salt, 8l+ of water. Consume around 3g Vitamin C.

Tuesday

Back + 45 mins cardio - Very low carbs, plenty of salt, 8l+ of water. Consume around 4g Vitamin C.

Wednesday

Biceps / Chest + 45 mins cardio-Very low carbs, plenty of salt, 8l+ of water. Have 5g Vitamin C

Thursday

Gradually decrease sodium throughout the day and start carbing up with moderate carbs. Rice cakes, jasmin rice, sweet potatoes, brown rice etc. Also start lowering water intake to about 6.5l. 6g vitamin C

Friday

Decrease sodium to basically zero and drop water further to about 50% of what it was. Up carbs to roughly a 40g with every meal every 2.5 hours with 200g chicken. 8g vitamin C.

Saturday

Again keep sodium very low. And water to under 4l. Just sips throughout the day. With slightly more carbs. Few glasses of white wine on the evening. 10g vitamin C.

First few coats of Pro tan

Sunday - SHOW DAY

Porridge with whey. Hardly any water - Literally just tiny wet of the lips. NONE after 11 - just sip on rum / coke.

Steak and jasmin rice at around 10 am. Some sugary sweets and dark chocolate with a little salt en route for a 2pm show. Keep nibbling on sweets. AAKG about 12.30.

Tan up at 10am, then final tan just prior to getting on stage.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Bump for advice of any experienced members. @Pscarb


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If you look tight and dry now then I wouldn't change much at all


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Like most people in finding lots of contradicting info on the best ways to go about carb depletion / loading and water loading / depletion etc.
> 
> ...


so to summarise you are going to do this:

raise your water at the beginning of the week, then lower it towards the show

Lower your carbs to zero toward the middle of the week then load towards show

Increase sodium then drop it.

ok a few questions.....

how do you look now? how do you think you will look a week from the show (not aware what show it is)

how many grams of carbs are you eating before this last week?

have you ever sodium loaded before?

explain why you would want to load water then lower it 3 days from the show to virtually nothing then want to drink rum and coke on the day?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

@Pscarb

This is how I look about 3 weeks away.










I'm doing a timed carb approach with carbs solely post workout apart from a refeed every fifth day.

Would you say to keep water pretty much consistent up until the night before the show then? What time would you say to drop water intake if the show is at 2pm the next day? I'm guessing you don't recommend alcohol on the day of the show? Hah.

And nope I have never sodium loaded before. Any precautions to take?

Also would you still keep carbs post workout during the depletion phase Monday to Wednesday?

Cheers mate really appreciate it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aesthetics4ever said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> This is how I look about 3 weeks away.
> 
> ...


ok from what i see you are pretty flat now (depleted) and probably will be a week out, dropping your carbs to zero is madness to be honest.....

increase the water to 8L from 10 days out then keep that in up until the night before the show say 7.00pm then just sip 2oz every hour until show time

the dandelion is good run that from 7-8 days out

i would not sodium load as such but season your food now then 2 days out just stop doing it but don't over salt your food just a little seasoning is all that is needed.

there are a few things people do in the last week that they shouldn't.....

firstly they follow someone else's plan that they used for a show yet there physiques are not where near the same.

they look good a week out then insist on changing pretty much everything because the last week is deemed 'Peak Week' STUPID NAME......

look at your self a week out and make a decision then but don't plan on making changes when there is no need.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> ok from what i see you are pretty flat now (depleted) and probably will be a week out, dropping your carbs to zero is madness to be honest.....
> 
> increase the water to 8L from 10 days out then keep that in up until the night before the show say 7.00pm then just sip 2oz every hour until show time
> 
> ...


Thank you for the prompt responses Paul. Appreciate it a lot.

Would you say a glass of wine on the evening prior and morning of the show is beneficial or not to bother?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Thank you for the prompt responses Paul. Appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Would you say a glass of wine on the evening prior and morning of the show is beneficial or not to bother?


the reason this is done is to dehydrate the person, i don't do it because i feel you should have the diuretics covered be this natural (dandelion, Vit C etc) or non natural so drinking wine will not add to this....


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Where on earth you sourcing your dandelion caps from @Pscarb ? Holland & Barrett near me don't seem to have it and can't think of anywhere else?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

This is all an interesting read. Been reading way to much into the final week like myself pal! I've got 2 more weeks and I've no idea where to start on this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Where on earth you sourcing your dandelion caps from @Pscarb ? Holland & Barrett near me don't seem to have it and can't think of anywhere else?


i get mine from H&B have you tried there online shop?


----------

